# Amazon's Kindle leads global Android tablet market



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2013)

Impressive.









> Google’s Nexus 7 is just one device that has been around a mere six months. If this kind of growth continues for Google, it will challenge Amazon in the near future. But with growing competition among both Android and non-Android tablets from dozens of manufacturers, the market is still anyone’s for the taking.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 31, 2013)

Am I missing something or are the numbers ambiguous?

I read that as "In the US, Android is running on 59% of tablets and the single biggest seller there is the Kindle Fire."

If so, what are the other operating systems besides iOS and Android? I ask because, OMFG, 95% of tablets in the UK are iPads?

Posted from my Nexus 10 (or would be if I wasn't sat in front of a PC).


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2013)

I looked at this graphic the other day for unrelated reasons. Its not a good one, and I don't think it means what you think. But my internet is going very wonky at the moment so I am unable to check properly at the moment. I don't think The Kindle Fire is doing that phenomenally globally, its doing well in the US. But from memory the Localytics data is based on some app/network stats rather than actual sales so I would not take it very seriously.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2013)

See the third page of the blackberry playbook thread for sales figures that make more sense.


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 31, 2013)

the Kindle fire was somewhat ridiculed by the tech press for being a lower specification.  But it's a very decent tablet.  Also I think marketing goes a long way for people who are not that technical.  I think that's how Windows phone is getting its market share.  My sister is very attached to hers,


----------



## Sunray (Feb 2, 2013)

While its running Android its not a standard flavour, highly customised by Amazon for their own content.


----------



## Celt (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the kindle market is so high cos of people my age, can't quite get android, like to read, etc and to be fair it does all I want, it is very directed towards amazon, and news wise considers the daily mail an authority.


----------



## Geri (Feb 3, 2013)

Twat.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2013)

According to a new report, Android has now thoroughly overtaken iOS in tablet shipments:



> It wasn't long ago that the iPad was unquestionably the leader in the tablet market -- if not the entire market itself.
> But the Android ecosystem has proven that it could catch up, thanks especially to entries that have debuted in the last two years -- namely Amazon's Kindle Fire brand and Google's own Nexus 7 series built with mobile OEM partners.
> 
> As further evidence of that, Strategy Analytics has published its second-quarter report for global tablet shipments.
> The market intelligence firm found that Android accounted for 67 percent of worldwide shipments in the second quarter of 2013. Both iOS and Windows declined to 28 percent and 4.5 percent of the global market share, respectively.


 





http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57596038-94/android-beats-ipad-in-tablet-market-share-report/


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2013)

I use both systems for work.. Apple is unquestionably nicer to use but I can understand why people balk at the price tag.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2013)

Shipments aren't sales. A small point but pertinent one nonetheless...but it isn't the real story as any foo kno.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2013)

Spare a thought for Microsoft, whose annual return stating revenue enables a fairly decent estimate to be done - of just 1.7 million Surface/Surface Pro tablets having been sold since launch.

http://www.geekwire.com/2013/microsoft-surface-revenue-853-million/

As for android, I do not doubt it is selling rather well, but if I'm going to try to analyse the numbers in detail I remain somewhat thwarted by data quality. For a start I want to see numbers that separate white box models from the rest.

On a related note, just the other day the press noticed that Google used a study that did not reflect the full sales picture in order to claim that the Nexus 7 outsold the iPad during a quarter in Japan:

http://www.slashgear.com/nexus-7-did-not-outsell-ipad-in-japan-according-to-idc-29292053/

The press really don't help. Take Googles announcement the other day about 70 million android tablet activations in total. Some press reports state that there have been 70 million activations already, others that this is a projection for how many there will be by the end of the year. Is it really that hard to pay attention to the information and report it accurately?

And speaking of numbers Google threw around, apparently they said that at the moment 1 in every 2 tablet activations is for android. Which makes me quite suspicious of those numbers from Strategy Analytics.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2013)

For now I think I'll assume that the 70 million figure is an estimate of where they will be by the end of the year, and that they have about 50% of the market.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2013)

Tablet browser stats also continue to make me scratch my head. The fact these numbers are only for north america explains the phenomenon to only a limited extent, so what else is going on? Bad methodology? Very different habits of android tablet users? The numbers are extreme.

http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/24/ipad-web-browsing-share-hits-5-month-high/

ipads 82.4%
Kindle 6.5%
Samsung galaxy nexus 4.7%
Google nexus 1.6%


----------

